# Մշակույթ > Արվեստ և դիզայն > Նկարչություն >  Բարբիզոնցիներ

## ԿԳԴ

Այլ բնույթ ուներ նկարիչ-բարբիզոնցիների  գեղանկարչությունը, ովքեր պատկերում էին Ֆրանսիայի գյուղական բնությունը և հաստատում ազգային իրատեսական բնանկերաները: Դիմելով  անմիջականորեն իրենց հայրենիքի բնության առօրյա  թեմաներին,  այդ նկարիչներն սկսեցին  պատկերել այն ամենը, ինչ տեսնում էին իրենց առջև, դաշտեր, անտառներ, գետակներ ու գյուղեր: Երկրում բազմաթիվ ուղևորությու կատարելուց հետո նրանք մշտական բնակավայր ընտրեցին Բարբիզոն ոչ մեծ գյուղը,  Ֆոնտենբլո անտառում, Փարիզի մոտակայքում: Այնտեղ հաստատվեցին  Ռուսոն և Միլլեն, նրանց միացան նաև Դյուպրեն, Դոբինյին, Տրոյոնը, Դիազը: Նրանցից յուրաքանչյուրն  ուներ իր ստեղծագործական դեմքը, թեմաները, նկարելու եղանակը, բայց նրանց բոլորին միավորում էին իսկական անկեղծությունը և ոգևորությունը, հայրենի բնության հանդեպ սերը, բնություն, որը ձգտում էին պատկերել իր ամբողջ բազմազանությամբ ու գեղեցկությամբ:

----------

Ariadna (11.04.2011), ars83 (12.04.2011), CactuSoul (13.04.2011), Claudia Mori (21.07.2011), E-la Via (16.11.2011), einnA (12.04.2011), Freeman (16.11.2011), Lílium (10.07.2013), Nare-M (12.04.2011), Skeptic (12.04.2011), Լուսաբեր (11.04.2011), Ձայնալար (21.07.2011), Մաեստրո (11.04.2011), Ռուֆուս (12.04.2011)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Թեոդոր Ռուսո-(1812-1867), բնության մեջ նրան գրավում էր ամեն ինչի կայունը, հուժկուն, նյութականը, սիրում էր պատկերել  լայնարձակ տարածություններ, անտառի եզրեր, բացատում աճած հզոր հսկա կաղնիներ:  Նա գերադասում էր դրանց նայել արևի  պայծառ լույսի տակ, կամ իրիկնային խաղաղ ժամերին, նրա գույները հագեցած են, առարկաներն էլ ծավալային ու պլաստիկ:

----------

ars83 (12.04.2011), CactuSoul (13.04.2011), Claudia Mori (21.07.2011), davidus (12.04.2011), E-la Via (16.11.2011), einnA (12.04.2011), Lílium (10.07.2013), Malxas (12.04.2011), Nare-M (12.04.2011), Skeptic (11.04.2011), Լուսաբեր (11.04.2011), Մաեստրո (11.04.2011), Ռուֆուս (12.04.2011)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Ժյուլ Դյուպրեն (1811-1889), նա պատկերում էր բնությունը դրամատիկ հուզական վիճակներում, սիրում էր պատկերել մոլեգնող ամպրոպ, բոցավառ մայրամուտներ, նրա բնանկարներում ձևի հստակություն,հավասարակշռված  կոմպոզիցիոն կառուցվածքայնություն, ինչպես Ռուսոյի մոտ:

----------

ars83 (12.04.2011), CactuSoul (13.04.2011), Claudia Mori (21.07.2011), davidus (12.04.2011), E-la Via (16.11.2011), einnA (12.04.2011), Lílium (10.07.2013), Malxas (12.04.2011), Nare-M (12.04.2011), Skeptic (12.04.2011), Ձայնալար (21.07.2011), Մաեստրո (11.04.2011), Ռուֆուս (12.04.2011)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Շարլ Ֆրանսուա Դոբինյին (1817-1878), նա լուսաբացների և իրիկունների բանաստեղծ է,  նա դրանք պատկերում է հորիզոնական տարածվող բնանկարներում:  Նկարիչը շատ էր աշխատում գետի ափերին, տղայի հետ ճամփորդում էր նավակով  Սեն և Ուազա գետերով:

----------

ars83 (12.04.2011), CactuSoul (13.04.2011), Claudia Mori (21.07.2011), davidus (12.04.2011), E-la Via (16.11.2011), einnA (12.04.2011), Lílium (10.07.2013), Nare-M (12.04.2011), Skeptic (12.04.2011), Ձայնալար (21.07.2011), Մաեստրո (11.04.2011), Ռուֆուս (12.04.2011)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Նարսիս Դիազ (1807-1876),  նրա ներկապնակը ավելի դեկորատիվ ու հագեցած է,  նա առաջինը սկսեց նկարել անտառի բուն թավուտը, ոչ մեծ մարգագետինները, սաղարթների միջից  թափանցող արևի ճառագայթները:

----------

ars83 (12.04.2011), CactuSoul (13.04.2011), Claudia Mori (21.07.2011), davidus (12.04.2011), E-la Via (16.11.2011), einnA (12.04.2011), Lílium (10.07.2013), Nare-M (12.04.2011), Skeptic (12.04.2011), Ձայնալար (21.07.2011)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Կոնստան Տրոյոն (1810-1865),  նա մեծ վարպետությամբ է նկարել կենդանիներին՝ մշտապես պատկերելով բնության տեսարաններում:

----------

ars83 (12.04.2011), CactuSoul (13.04.2011), Claudia Mori (21.07.2011), E-la Via (16.11.2011), einnA (12.04.2011), Lílium (10.07.2013), Nare-M (12.04.2011)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Ֆրանսուա  Միլլե (1815-1875),  Ֆրանսիայի ամենանշանավոր նկարիչ-իրատեսներից մեկը:  Նա ոչ միայն թեմա էր ընտրում հայրենի բնությունը, այլև իր ստեղծագործության թեման դարձրեց  գյուղացիների կյանքն ու աշխատանքը, որոնց պատկերում էր ջերմությամբ, հուզիչ անկեղծությամբ և ճշմարտացիությամբ: Նրա ստեղծագործությունների հերոս է դառնում աշխատավոր գյուղացին, հենց  Միլլեն մեծ կապ ուներ գյուղի հետ, ծնվել և մեծացել է բնության մեջ և միայն 22 տարեկան հասակում հնարավորությոն ունեցել  ուսանել: «Ես գյուղացի եմ և ուրիշ ոչինչ, պարզապես գյուղացի», - համեստորեն ասում էր նա իր մասին: Տեղափոխվելով Բարբիզոն սկսեց նկարել գյողացիներին, նրանց կյանքը, աշխատանքը, հուզական աշխարհը:  Խաղաղության,  անդորրության և հանգստության այս տրամադրություններով են ներթափանցված նրա քնարական նկարները: Միլլեն բնության մեջ որոնում էր ներդաշնակություն, որը նրա կարծիքով անմատչելի էր մարդկային հասարակությանը, բնանկարը ավելի նշանակալից տեղ գրավեց նրա նկարչության մեջ:

----------

ars83 (12.04.2011), CactuSoul (13.04.2011), Claudia Mori (21.07.2011), E-la Via (16.11.2011), einnA (12.04.2011), Lílium (10.07.2013)

----------


## ars83

Միլեի նկարներից երկու հատ էլ ես տեղադրեմ, շատ եմ սիրում սրանք:

*Մայրական հոգածություն*, 1855-1857:
Պահպանվում է Լուվրի թանգարանում, Փարիզ, Ֆրանսիա։




*Ողորմություն*, 1859:
Պահպանվում է Տոմա Անրիի արվեստի թանգարանում, Շերբուր-Օկտվիլ, Ֆրանսիա։

----------

E-la Via (16.11.2011), einnA (28.07.2011), Lílium (10.07.2013), Moonwalker (16.11.2011), Ձայնալար (21.07.2011), Ռուֆուս (21.07.2011)

----------


## ars83

*Ժան-Ֆրանսուա Միլե. Դեզեր. աշուն*, ~1874:
Պահպանվում է Metropolitan Museum of Art-ում, Նյու-Յորք, ԱՄՆ։

----------

E-la Via (16.11.2011), Freeman (16.11.2011), Lílium (10.07.2013), Moonwalker (16.11.2011), Գեա (16.11.2011), Ձայնալար (16.11.2011)

----------

